# OVERWEIGHT



## memyself &amp; i (Mar 19, 2005)

does anyone know any reason why i would have suddenly put on alot of weight since coming off the pill, my stomach is soo bloated.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It's one of the side effects of coming off the Pill, so not unusual.

Ruth


----------

